# Anyone watch the Stihl Timbersports?



## Kunes (May 11, 2009)

it was on ESPN on sunday it was pretty interesting, i liked the tree climbing and hotsaws.


----------



## bulldoglover (May 12, 2009)

I watch it when I come across it. Wish it was on more often. I used to compete in the collegiate series back in college, talk about fun. One of those sports that is so fun you forget its a sport.


----------



## crackajeff (May 16, 2009)

i watch it pretty religiously. im trying to get into timbersports but its nobody does it locally here in coal country. im going to wvu in the fall so hopefully i can get with their woodsmen team and get started.


----------



## husky394 (May 17, 2009)

crackajeff said:


> i watch it pretty religiously. im trying to get into timbersports but its nobody does it locally here in coal country. im going to wvu in the fall so hopefully i can get with their woodsmen team and get started.



West Virginia is a hotbed of timbersports, and has some of the best competators. I don't know exactly where in WV you are, (Mapquest lists 4 Oak Hills) but this coming weekend is one of the biggest contests in the US, at Webster Springs. The preliminaries start at 9 on saturday and the finals at noon on Sunday. Both days go till around 5. IMHO, Saturday is the day to go to if you can, the preliminaries of hotsaw have some unbeleivable modified productions saws. Drop me a PM if you can go, I' be there getting by butt handed to me in both classes of chainsaw. 

There are small shows all over the state, mostly in late summer and early fall, although some have gone under because of the economy. 

Chuck

http://www.woodchoppingfestival.com/


----------



## crackajeff (May 17, 2009)

I've actually been planning to go for a couple of months. I'm trying to go both days, but it's a good 2 hour drive so I don't know if I'll be able to make it both days. It's the only event I've been able to find, but I'll keep looking. And good luck with your events. Thanks, Jeff


----------



## ktm250rider (May 17, 2009)

watched a little of it. Im thinkin one of them hot saws would be sweet for cutting fire wood.


----------



## Kunes (May 17, 2009)

do those hotsaws have a one time pull? what goes flyin off when they pull them?


----------



## bulldoglover (May 17, 2009)

The thing that you see go flying is the T handle and the pull rope.


----------



## Kunes (May 17, 2009)

bulldoglover said:


> The thing that you see go flying is the T handle and the pull rope.



why is this...


----------



## husky394 (May 18, 2009)

The bike and snowmobile motors don't need the extra weight and compexity of a retractable starter cord.


----------

